
Debian Trying Out Xfce Over GNOME By Default - mattengi
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTUwNDE
======
ds9
I've been using this combination for years and it has been copacetic. Xfce is
somewhat similar to Gnome 2 (its peak IMHO) or Windows XP, but delightfully
lightweight and free from most of the annoyances of those.

Aspects I particularly like include:

(a) can be configured for text labels, not only icons

(b) a menu with logical access to everything

(c) relative lack of the kind of gimmicky features which get in the way for
those who don't want them

(d) the UI is not especially esthetic, but is unobtrusive and prefers function
over decoration

(e) utilities for configuring the system are included, so newbies don't have
to spend as many hours web-searching to find out how to perform common tasks

(f) fast/responsive

Anyway, if you prefer something else, IIRC you can choose Xfce, LXDE, KDE or
Gnome in the installer.

